# An alternative to games/minecraft-client



## obeythepenguin (Oct 23, 2013)

Hey everyone. I'm new to the forums, so I hope I'm posting this in the right place.

I noticed the games/minecraft-client port has been a bit problematic since Minecraft 1.6, and the need for a separate FreeBSD profile struck me as needlessly clunky. So I went ahead and wrote my own Minecraft launcher script. You can get the code here:

http://pastebin.com/wynZCG5G

Save the linked script as ~/bin/minecraft, and it should take care of the rest. The mechanism is somewhat inelegant, but it does not require patching the game, using a separate profile, or installing Linux emulation, and should continue to work with future Minecraft updates. The code is also thoroughly documented, in case you do need to tweak anything.

I've tested this under FreeBSD 9.2 on amd64; let me know how well it works on your system.


----------

